# Tips on obtaing hull IDs,titles,tags,and registration.



## ben2go (Oct 9, 2008)

These are some tips I picked up while obtaining a new hull ID for my boat and getting it registered.I will also give the tips I learned on boat motors and trailers.

Here's the story.

In 1992 I bought a brand new 10 foot Jon boat from Marine One in Spartanburg,SC.I was 15 and did not understand the title and registrations laws.I also lacked the ability to think ahead. #-o I worked on a farm through high school and only used the boat on the farm pond.I always beached the boat and left it(mistake number one).When I got out of high school,I forgot all about the boat(mistake number two).A few years later,I thought about going and getting it,but put it off(mistake number three).The owners of the farm divorced and sold the farm.Thankfully they called me,to let me know they still had the boat.I went and pick it up.Their kids had used the boat and painted it with green house paint.They stored it in the rafters of the old barn after that.In August,I started the process to obtain a new hull ID.My old one had faded and wore away from sitting in the weather.My boat didn't have the second ID number on it,like most boats.The dealer I bought the boat from went out of business, a few years after I bought it.So no possibility of bugging them for the paper work.

*BOAT HULL ID, REGISTRATION, AND TITLING*
First thing I did was go talk to my local lake warden at Lake Bowen,SC.He directed me to a near by boat dealer for an application to obtain a title.He also directed me to call my state boat registration agency,which is our Department of Natural Resources(DNR for short).The phone number(s) are on the application for title.I called DNR.They ask me to visit their website, download, and fill out an application for a new hull identification number(AKA HIN).It came with simple instructions on how to fill out the form.Because my boat had never been titled,I was able to shave off some problems.I was able to claim old boat status and unreadable data plate.DO NOT LIE ON YOUR APPLICATION.IT IS A LEGAL DOCUMENT.THEY CAN SEIZE YOUR BOAT AND FINE/ARREST YOU, IF THEY FEEL YOU ARE LYING.BE AWARE OF THIS.I also had to send in several pictures of the boat.I also included a brief letter about why the hull ID plate was damaged,that I tried to contact the, out of business, boat dealer that sold me the boat.DNR office contacted me for a follow up.This made me nervous.I thought I was not going to be able to title and register my boat.A week later I received a small,but thick,envelope from DNR.I thought it was a rejection letter with explaination.Turned out to be everything I needed to put my boat on the water. =D> Here are some pointers on getting a title.If the boats hull ID plate is gone hang it up.Unless you can prove it rotted of a wood or corroded off a metal.You can file for a title under abandonment laws IF,the boat hasn't been registered in years and the previous owner cant be contacted.This may require you to send the last titled owner a registered letter and possible run an ad in the local news paper where the boat was last titled.You have to wait a given period of time to give the last owner a chance to respond.This time period varies and is usually 30 to 45 days.If the owner steps up,be prepared.He/She may sign over the title or demand money.It's a toss up.If you have an old boat,pre 1972 I believe,that has never been issued a hull ID,it's as simple as filing for a hull ID under the old boat rules.If the boat has been registered and was never given a hull ID,you will have to go through the abandon boat procedure.Unless you have a signed and notarized bill of sale.All of this was explained to me by a DNR agent.Their is a lot of loop holes and gray areas where you may be able to squeeze in.As always,check your local laws as they vary greatly from state to state.

*TITLING AND REGISTERING A BOAT MOTOR* 
While you are registering and titling your boat it's good to title the motor as well.Even if your state doesn't require a title it's good to obtain one for resale.It proves you're not trying to swindle someone out of money.Depending on your state you maybe required to title.This may also depend on the horsepower rating.In SC anything 5 horsepower and up has to be titled.First thing to do is contact the state boat titling agency with the serial number(s).DNR is my states agency for this.If the outboard comes back stolen,immediately tell the person that tells you the motor is stolen,that you are turning it over to the police.Then do it,do not wait.Call the local Sheriff's office.This will help you get the motor back if it's possible.Most of the time the police will put the previous owner in contact with you.Even tho the police may temporarily take the motor,you should have a chance to legally obtain the title and motor.If the motor has never been titled,it should be as easy as filing for a title.This depends on your state laws and how the titling agency feels about your truthfulness.Of course there is abandonment laws on motors.This can be easy in some states from what I've been told.First check to make sure the motor isn't stolen,then request details on filing for a title under the abandonment laws.This sometimes requires a certified letter to be sent to the previous owner(s).It may also require taking out an ad in a local paper to locate the previous owner.Then you wait for a predetermined period.Usually 30 to 45 days.If no one replies you can file for a title.If someone steps up be prepared.They may sign it over to you,or may want money to sign it over.The important thing is to check your local laws and titling agency.Be aware of this.Even tho your state may not require titling or registering an outboard,you may have to show your serial number(s).Lake wardens,DNR and other law enforcement may stop you on the road,on the lake,or at the ramp.They can run outboard serial numbers just like tag numbers.They usually only do this if there's been a rash of boats and motors being stolen.

*TAG,TITLING AND REGISTERING A TRAILER*
This is normally just like titling and registering a motor vehicle.Some states do not require boat trailers of a certain size to be registered.However, nearly all states require out of state trailers to be registered and tagged.Some states require out of state trailers to have insurance or so I'm told.There are gray areas with titling a trailer.Most of the time you can title a trailer as long as the vehicle identification number(VIN) doesn't come back stolen or in some other persons name.If a trailer has no VIN you maybe able to register it as a home built trailer.Always get a title for a trailer.It makes resale a lot easier.I have no info on abandon trailers.I would think it would be just like boats or motors.All ways check your state laws.

Please do not take this as 100% correct.This is only my interpretation of the laws of my state.All ways check your state and local laws before buying,titling or registering any boat,motor,or trailer.Laws change over night without warning.Everything I know and have shared here may already be out of date or changed.Please be safe.

This is by no means affiliated with the Tin Boats forum and is only my understanding of my local laws.Do your own research.You may find some better info than what I have found.

Oh,if your buddy makes you mad, at least make sure he/she has their life vest, before kicking them out of the boat. :LMFAO:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 9, 2008)

the laws in fl was tuff.but here in al all you need is a bill of sale on the boat ,the motor dont have to be title and you dont have to have a tag on the trailer


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, each state has it's own set of requirements :wink: 

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 9, 2008)

it is funny how it can be so different from state to state


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 9, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> it is funny how it can be so different from state to state


lol...not really, this way they can "ding" ya everytime you move  

ST


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the write up! As you can tell I can't keep up with the post anymore. :beer:
When We do the homepage over (soon) we should make this an article for it.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 21, 2008)

Jim said:


> Thanks for the write up! As you can tell I can't keep up with the post anymore. :beer:
> When We do the homepage over (soon) we should make this an article for it.




Wow!That'd be great.I never thought I'd be on the front page of anything. :LOL22:


----------



## lowe (Oct 21, 2008)

Excellent write up. Obtaining a title here in KY was easy as pie when I bought my boat.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 21, 2008)

lowe said:


> Excellent write up. Obtaining a title here in KY was easy as pie when I bought my boat.



With the proper paper work it is.I bought my boat with the idea that I would only use it on ponds.I didn't know I needed a title to put a boat on a public lake.Then the dealership closed a few years later.I recently decided to title mine.I had to go through the process of explaining why I need a title and why my hull ID plate was faded out to the point it couldn't be read.I was 15 years old when I bought the boat and I am 31 now.The boat was in storage at the farm I worked on when I was in high school.I figured I would share the info I learned this summer while getting my title. :wink:


----------



## bobessary (Oct 28, 2008)

in oklahoma you dont have to register the motor if it is under 10hp and you dont have to tag or register the trailer and as far as the boat you have options of how to register: bill of sale (only if it is from the registered owner) and if you just acquired the boat you can title 42 the boat at the local tag agency and in 30 days its yours


----------



## Popeye (Oct 29, 2008)

In Illinois I had an issue with registering my ATV trailer. Here trailers need registration and plates. I bought the trailer, which is obviosly an old snowmobile tilt trailer that had been rehabbed and not scratch built. I bought it from a guy in Illinois who said he never titled it as he only used it on his farm and farm equipment is exempt. He got it from a guy in Wiscoland where trailers are not even registered. The DMV told me the seller, who gave me a bill of sale, had to titled it and then he could sell it to me. Fortunately for me the DMV office I went to did not have trailer plates there and told me to go to a different office _after_ I got the seller to title it and transfer title to me. RIGHT! I went to the other DMV office and asked how to title a homemade trailer. I filled out the paperwork, paid my fee and was handed a sticker with my VIN and a license plate. The clerk recommended that I keep the sticker in my tow vehicle and use metal stamps or etch the VIN on the trailer tongue. I stamped the number on a piece of aluminum and rivited it to the tongue.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 29, 2008)

i would of done the same thing =D>


----------

